# textproc/rasqal 0.9.29 compilation error



## reinhard (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello!

I have compilation error of textprox/rasqal on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE. Here is the error message:

```
libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DRASQAL_INTERNAL=1 -I/usr/local/include/raptor2
 -I/usr/local/include/uuid -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DMTWIST_CONFIG -I../libmtwist -O2
 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -MT rasqal_expr_numerics.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/rasqal_expr_numerics.Tpo
 -c rasqal_expr_numerics.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/rasqal_expr_numerics.o
rasqal_expr_numerics.c: In function 'rasqal_expression_evaluate_uuid':
rasqal_expr_numerics.c:421: error: subscripted value is neither array nor pointer
gmake[2]: *** [rasqal_expr_numerics.lo] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/rasqal/work/rasqal-0.9.29/src'
gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/rasqal/work/rasqal-0.9.29/src'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/rasqal.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/rasqal.
```

Google knows nothing about this error. 
Line 421 of rasqal_expr_numerics.c is

```
unsigned char c = data[i];
```

From config.log:

```
configure:3132: checking for gcc
configure:3159: result: cc
configure:3388: checking for C compiler version
configure:3397: cc --version >&5
cc (GCC) 4.2.1 20070831 patched [FreeBSD]
Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
```

May be I should use new version of gcc?


----------



## reinhard (Jun 1, 2012)

On a clean chroot compilation was completed with no problem. It seems that there is a local problem on my installation. I'll clean my system.

Sorry.


----------



## ankscorek (Mar 27, 2013)

Here is what [cmd=]portupgrade[/cmd] is giving me:


```
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! textproc/raptor2 (raptor2-2.0.8_2)	(fetch error)
```


----------

